# Baby stepped on *UPDATE*



## hallelujahdairy (Dec 11, 2007)

Have a little 3lb doeling that was apparently stepped on by mom last night right after birth. I missed the birth by 10 mins and noticed when we got her in that her tummy was distended, like she just ate. She drinks fine 3oz at a feeding, but no strength in her back end to stand on her own. She peed last night but nothing this morning. She is alert and active. I have felt some broken ribs about 3 towards her head. Gave her a little banamine and some bose last night. Any suggestions? I have not the heart to put her down. So just curious if anyone has any thoughts.

Thanks
Lori


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Baby stepped on *

Oh that is so sad gosh I would say with broken ribs and that new of an infant, also not moving the back end there may be more injury and internal also. I don't have any suggestions except watch and hope Sorry. extra Vit E may help with leg movements.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Baby stepped on *

I would think this is a wait and see situation. Hopefully she's not too bad broken ribs can heal.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Baby stepped on *

Just a thought...maybe a little dex might help if there is any swelling? with a dab of banamine///just thinking here...


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Baby stepped on *

If the spinal cord isn't severed then Dex will help in taking down the swelling around the damanged area. Low end dose is 1cc/100#..or 1/10th per 10#. I'd give her 1/10th of a cc twice a day. You do realize that if the cord is crushed...then prognosis is very poor. Too much damage for much hope.

With the belly issues...I'd have to wonder about internal organ damange.
Sorry,
Kaye


----------



## hallelujahdairy (Dec 11, 2007)

The little doeling died yesterday at 7am in my arms. :sniffle Thanks for all the thoughts and advice.










This one shows the swelling in her belly. She was still so sweet.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

too bad. yea, with her belly that big I wonder if something was ruptured. was she pooping/peeing? if so, it might have been blood bleeding in her belly (hemorrhaging). I always find it harder to lose them after a few days because I tend to "bond". hopfully the pain and sorrow you're feeling will ease in the next couple of days. so sorry.

-Melissa


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

So Sorry that happened. :-(


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

:down :down :down


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

My heart aches for you. She was a beautiful little girl. 

-Kim


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

:nooo :sniffle :down I am soooo sorry you lost her... but at least you had her for a while...so sorry again for your loss...


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. What a sweet little one...


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm Sorry Lori, what a pretty little doeling she was.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost the baby. She was a pretty girl. Kathie


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Lori, I am soooo very sorry for your loss. :down :down :sniffle

k


----------



## hallelujahdairy (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone....her sister is doing well so that helps. 

Lori


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry that happened, alot of times i'ts a simple accident, other times we have had does paw at their kids to kill them...even in the dairy they went to auction.

And a side note, maybe someone who has time to look it up, because some of what I know is vet stuff  But Dex isn't used with broken bones, it can make them not mend. vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Steroids suppress the immune system and healing response.

Sorry you lost the little one, sometimes no matter how careful you are things happen.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH darn sorry she didn't make it but do imagin there was quite a bit of internal injury.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss :sniffle she was so pretty.


Rebecca


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry.

I worried quite a bit about Spice's doeling the first night of life as I am dam-raising this year. With triplets, I was worried that Spice may step on or lay on one. I did a night time check and went to bed. The next morning, I opened my eyes and DH said "The little goats are all alive". He had already checked. It was exactly what I needed to hear.

I am so sorry you lost that little doeling, I would have been devastated if it were mine :down


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost her. :sniffle She sure looks like she was a little sweetie.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost your little doeling. I know how hard this "livestock management" can be. The first time I lost a doeling, I wondered how I could go on doing this!? but then I had to go to the barn and take care of the others and just looking into their eyes was enough to keep me going. 
Just know we're here, and we know your pain.. and we share it. :down


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Awwww...so sorry! She was a cutie too!


----------

